# Worldmark Management



## mhill604 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am being solicited once again to vote for Worldmark directors. Who should I vote for? Except for their brief blurbs in the voting booklet, I have no idea who the candidates are, what their loyalties might be, and what the incumbents have done in the past. I also have questions about the management structure. Do the owners own Worldmark or does Wyndham Corp. own Worldmark? I was surprised when Wyndham acquired Worldmark without owner approval because it had been sold to me as an ownership share in real property. In other words, I don't know if I have any real influence over the organization's policies, activities and fees. I don't know if I am really an owner or just a customer. I would expect some discussion of Worldmark management practices and policies on TUG or elsewhere but I don't see it.


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 26, 2012)

The owners own WorldMark.  Wyndham is the developer and management company for WorldMark.  You won't see a lot of WorldMark discussion on TUG but you will shortly be deluged a long list of grievances concerning Wyndham and with requests for your proxy.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 26, 2012)

John Henley has my vote(s)!  John was a major help constructing the revised weekend-only rules several years back.  Without his re-write, the program would have required owners to book additional, unnecessary nights to meet the "2-night minimum" guideline.  His inputs have been consistently in favor of owner-interests.


----------



## slum808 (Sep 26, 2012)

You can find lots of great discussion @ www.wmowners.com WM is a club but you can still have a voice by voting for the board.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 26, 2012)

John Henley is a Wyndham employee,his focus is to insure that Wyndham retains the Development, Marketing and Management contracts and those contracts return the operating margins Wyndham corporation dictates without concern of the actual owners "WorldMarkthe Club"

*Having the Board of Directors controlled by a majority of employees of the Management Association is a conflict of Interest*. Based on the unsold inventory and proxies Wyndham controls the vote. When JenWeld owned Trendwest, they cast the votes associated with the unsold inventory and proxies proportional to the actual votes cast, Once Cendant/Wyndham got control of Trendwest, they cast the votes in the manner most beneficial to Wyndham Corp without regard to who was paying the dues

Assign your Proxy to WMOWNERS.com


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 26, 2012)

rhonda said:


> John Henley has my vote(s)! John was a major help constructing the revised weekend-only rules several years back. Without his re-write, the program would have required owners to book additional, unnecessary nights to meet the "2-night minimum" guideline. His inputs have been consistently in favor of owner-interests.


 

John is an executive of the company that has contracts with the owners for Development, Marketing and Management. 

Him serving on the Board of directors (along with two other executives to ensure continued control) that should be hiring those services through competitive bidding is a conflict of interest.

Because Wyndham controls the majority of the BOD, they control the voting process and guarantee themselves continued employment.


----------



## presley (Sep 26, 2012)

Matt Shiner is the candidate that WMowners are pooling their votes for.


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 26, 2012)

I also support Matt Shiner.  He's a real owner who knows the ins and outs of using the club and will represent owners, not the company.  Here's a link to a thread he started describing a fun trip he took his family on: The Big Road Trip:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21765&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=780

Sue


----------



## CraigWMF (Sep 27, 2012)

I met Matt a year ago in Seattle.   He's a real good guy.


----------

